# Welche Fische soll ich für meinen umgebauten Teich Kaufen?



## Alexius30 (24. Dez. 2015)

Wenn mein neuer Teich im Frühling fertig ist welche Fische soll ich dann hinein geben? Hab alle Fische an Nachbarn verschenkt weil ich neue und schönere Arten/Tiere haben will.


----------



## troll20 (24. Dez. 2015)

Meine Güte du verschenkst die Fische wie andere Leute Feldsteine. 
Bevor man dir etwas empfehlen kann, muss man ja wissen was es für ein Teich wird. Wie groß tief , welche Filteranlage  usw.
Dann sollte es erst einmal gebaut sein und eine Weile einlaufen. 
Irgendwie hab ich kein gutes Gefühl  .....


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Dez. 2015)

moin pipsi,
wenn Deine Profilangaben richtig sind und es sich bei Deinem Teich um 5000 ltr. handelt,
dann mach' doch lieber einen 'natürlichen Teich' davon, will heißen....
- bepflanze ihn gut
- und lass' sich von allein ansiedeln was gern dort leben möchte.....
__ Frösche, __ Libellen, vll. sogar eine __ Ringelnatter.... wer weiß!


----------



## troll20 (24. Dez. 2015)

Nach nochmaligen Nachdenken über deine Frage  .....
Baust du den Teich für dich oder für uns? 
Der Teich mit den Lebewesen in ihm muss doch dir gefallen. 
Wir können dir nur Ratschläge aus unseren Erfahrungen geben, was geht und was nicht, bzw was ist nicht erlaubt usw.


----------



## Alexius30 (24. Dez. 2015)

Der Teich soll 1,80m lang, 1,80 breit und 1,10m tief werden. Welche Fische würdet ihr mir für diese Größe entfehlen? Die Fische sollten verschiedene Farben haben und leicht zu pflegen sein!


----------



## Ansaj (24. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Pipsi,
bei dieser geplanten Teichgröße kann ich dir keinen Fisch zur dauerhaften Haltung empfehlen und schließe mich Eva-Maria an: überlass den Teich der Natur, also lass an Insekten und Amphibien kommen, was will, aber setze keine Fische ein!
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Dez. 2015)

Hi Pipsi,

bei 1,8m x 1,8m x 1,1m hat der neue Teich wenn er ein "normales Teichprofil" haben soll rechnerisch nur noch um 1000l Inhalt
selbst wie ein Pool angelegt (senkrechte Seitenwände) wären es nur noch 3500l

da haben Fische wie die Vorredener schon schrieben noch weniger drin  drin zu suchen asl in dem 5000l Teich


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Pipsi,

1,8m x 1,8m x 1,1m = 3,56 m³ = 3560 Liter,     keine 5000 Liter wie angegeben. Ein bischen genau sollte man es schon nehmen! Also ich würde da keine Fische einsetzen.


----------



## Alexius30 (24. Dez. 2015)

Schick mal Bild von deinem Teich trampelkraut


----------



## pema (24. Dez. 2015)

Obwohl Weihnachten ist:

Erst ist der Teich 10.000L groß, dann 5000L und jetzt steht im Profil 3000L (soll vielleicht schon der neue Teich sein).
Der Teich schrumpft und all die verschiedenen Fische sind flux nicht mehr da, sondern verschenkt - wahrscheinlich an den Besitzer des kleinen Sees, dessen Fotos wir hier gesehen haben.
Tut mir leid, aber da ich noch kein Foto von 'pipsis' realem Teich hier gesehen habe, glaube ich, dass es gar keinen Teich gibt.

Bau doch erst einmal den Teich - und frag dann noch mal nach.
petra


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Pipsi, das gewünschte Bild vom Teich.


----------



## troll20 (24. Dez. 2015)

äm Roland, du hast ja merkwürdige Fische in deinem Teich 

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Alexius30 (24. Dez. 2015)

_Hast da Fische drin? _Mein trampelkraut das es keine Verwechslung gibt.


----------



## Alexius30 (24. Dez. 2015)

Medium 30382 anzeigenMedium 30381 anzeigen Hier die Fotos. Wanstes dann nicht glaubst bist blind PEMA!!!


----------



## Alexius30 (24. Dez. 2015)

Da hatte ich Bestandskontrolle gemacht!


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Dez. 2015)

Frohe Weinachten!

Also ich habe bis jetzt keine Fische im Teich. Da es sich bei mir um einen Schwimmteich handelt, habe ich bis jetzt auf Fische verzichtet. Ich würde schon gerne ein paar einsetzen, habe aber die Befürchtung das ich dann den Bestand nicht im Griff halten kann und der Teich verschmutzt.

Wenn überhaupt, würde ich auch keine Kois halten, sondern einheimische Fische wie __ Rotfeder, __ Schleie, __ Barsch und __ Rotauge einsetzen.


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Dez. 2015)

Oder den  dann ist Ruhe im Teich


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Dez. 2015)

Ein schöner Fisch!
Da würde nicht nur der Fischbestand in Grenzen gehalten, sondern es würden auch einige Badegäste abhanden kommen.


----------



## Alexius30 (25. Dez. 2015)

Wenn du den Teich jede zwei Jahre ablast kannst du den Bestand immer kontrollieren und Fische die zu viel sind kannst verschenken oder selber essen.


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Dez. 2015)

Alle 2 Jahre Wasser für 800 Euro ist mir zu teuer!Und in die Badewanne passts nicht rein.


----------



## troll20 (25. Dez. 2015)

Aber genau das wollen wir ja nicht 


pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Wenn du den Teich jede zwei Jahre ablast kannst du den Bestand immer kontrollieren


Jedesmal ist das Biosystem gerade mal so halbwegs im Gleichgewicht und dann kipp ich alles in den Gully


----------



## Alexius30 (25. Dez. 2015)

Kannst auch Schleppnetz durchziehen. Ist die schonende Art den Fischbestand zu Kontrollieren.


----------



## troll20 (25. Dez. 2015)

Und damit die Fische unnötig Stressen? 
Wozu? Irgendwie steh ich auf dem Schlauch. 
Ob die Rehkeule schon aufs Hirn drückt? ?


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Dez. 2015)

Der Teich erlebt jetzt seinen ersten Winter, er soll erst mal ins Gleichgewicht kommen. Danach werde ich mir überlegen ob Fische reinkommen oder nicht, ich hab da keine Eile. Die  Pflanzen im Filtergraben lassen noch zu wünschen übrig, hoffe das dass im Nächsten Jahr besser wird. Gegebenfalls werde ich noch nachpflanzen.


----------



## Alexius30 (25. Dez. 2015)

Ok


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Dez. 2015)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Kannst auch Schleppnetz durchziehen. Ist die schonende Art den Fischbestand zu Kontrollieren.



das klappt aber auch nur wenn der Teich klein ist, keine unreglmäßigen Stufen aufweist, keinen Pflanzenwuchs im Wasser aufweißt, und keine Verhedderecken wie große Steine/Baumstammstücke submers vorhanden sind. Kann man bei meinen komplett vergessen (schon wegen 15 Seerosen darin)


----------



## Alexius30 (26. Dez. 2015)

Wie kann man dann den Fischbestand kontrollieren? Bei meinem kleinen Teich geht's noch mim Kescher!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Dez. 2015)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Wie kann man dann den Fischbestand kontrollieren? Bei meinem kleinen Teich geht's noch mim Kescher!



dafür hat Mann/Frau doch zwei Augen. Man sieht auch in einem 130qm2 Teich ob die Fische mehr werden oder ob welche der größeren per Uboot/Luftpost/Vierpfotenantrieb aus den Teich abgereist sind

MfG Frank


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Dez. 2015)

Da kannst aber keine genauen Angaben machen. Aber es reicht ja wenn man ungefähre Angaben hat.


----------



## Petta (27. Dez. 2015)

Hallo @pipsi1,warum hast Du in Deinem Album denn "geklaute Bilder"


----------



## mkburg (27. Dez. 2015)

Petta schrieb:


> Hallo @pipsi1,warum hast Du in Deinem Album denn "geklaute Bilder"


Wahrscheinlich, weil er nicht weiß, dass man nur eigene Fotos veröffentlichen darf (das gilt grundsätzlich!).


----------



## Alexius30 (31. Dez. 2015)

Ich hab mindestens 100 Foto vom Sitzenberger Teich


----------



## Alexius30 (31. Dez. 2015)

Selber gemacht


----------



## Christine (3. Jan. 2016)

Um die Frage zu beantworten:
Es gibt keine pflegeleichten bunten Fische, ausgenommen vielleicht diese hier.


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Jan. 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Es gibt keine pflegeleichten bunten Fische, ausgenommen vielleicht diese hier.


Die sind auch nicht pflegeleicht. Die veralgen dauernd und man muss die Fische putzen.



Farbigen Fisch für den Kleinteich.....Goldelritzen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/goldelritze.41969/
*Zitat: *
Anders als die europäische Elritze ist die __ Goldelritze gut im Gartenteich zu halten, da sie auch in ihrem natürlichen Umfeld in Tümpeln oder Gewässern mit geringem Sauerstoffgehalt oder schlechterer Wasserqualität vorkommt. Im Gartenteich sollte die Goldelritze als kleiner Schwarm von mindestens 10 Tieren gehalten werden. Werden keine weiteren Fische gehalten, sollte für einen kleinen Schwarm ein Teichvolumen ab 3000 l ausreichend sein. Der empfohlene Temperaturbereich liegt bei 10-21°C und der pH bei 7-7,5 (Quelle: am. Wikipedia). Andere Quellen berichten jedoch, dass Goldelritzen auch im Temperaturbereich von 4-33°C überleben – und in meinem Teich sind sie gesund und munter bei pH 8-8,5.


PS.? Wieso kann man aus dem Lexikon nicht zitieren?


----------

